# Hanes sublimation software



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone use this program?If so do you do license plates with it?What settings do you use such as oval, landscape,ets..Thanks for any replies..


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

have an old version, was great till I got photoshop, can do more in photoshop. we used it for a long time, and worked well for what it was. good lunck, uncletee.


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

uncletee said:


> have an old version, was great till I got photoshop, can do more in photoshop. we used it for a long time, and worked well for what it was. good lunck, uncletee.


i HAVE PS ALSO..I am a newbee so I figured the hanes program would be better for newbie?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have an old version as well and tech support is non-existent, so I could not move the program to my new computer.

With all of the fantastic templates that Uni-sub and Conde have that work with Coreldraw (and I copy and paste them into Illustrator for my use), I would just start out with Coreldraw. I think you will most likely spend almost the same amount of money and get a much better program.


----------



## Rayco (Jan 1, 2009)

I do have that program. I thought it would work great. Have all the templates, features, ect that I would need. What a BIG mistake. Worse $200-$250 I've ever spent! It has many, many glitches. The import of the picture is useless unless you already size it to what you need in photoshop or Corel or something else. 

One very big issue I had was that, say I was doing a license plate (which I did a lot of), I would size my pic big enough to cover the whole template (which might have been pretty big) - in itself not a problem (except that the bigger the pic got-the harder it was to move where I wanted it w/in that prigram) But when I printed it-it printed the entire picture - Wasting tons of ink! Then I had to figure out where I wanted the image w/respects to the license plate everytime I pressed one. Which was very irritating and time consuming when doing 100 plate orders. 

Now that said, if you haven't bought it yet - Don't. Get even Photochop CS 2 or 3 pretty cheap and download the templates for Photoshop. You'll be much happier!

If you have the program already, it will work for your needs - at the beginning. Once you're moving along, I'd suggest you invest in Photoshop or Corel Draw. 

(I feel like I'm being mean-not trying to be. It was just very frustrating to me to spend that kind of money on a program and it lack so much. But it did serve it's purpose for awhile.)

As far as the oval, ect on a license plate - It seems to me that you can choose effects for your image, including ovals and a few other basic options.


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

Rayco said:


> I do have that program. I thought it would work great. Have all the templates, features, ect that I would need. What a BIG mistake. Worse $200-$250 I've ever spent! It has many, many glitches. The import of the picture is useless unless you already size it to what you need in photoshop or Corel or something else.
> 
> One very big issue I had was that, say I was doing a license plate (which I did a lot of), I would size my pic big enough to cover the whole template (which might have been pretty big) - in itself not a problem (except that the bigger the pic got-the harder it was to move where I wanted it w/in that prigram) But when I printed it-it printed the entire picture - Wasting tons of ink! Then I had to figure out where I wanted the image w/respects to the license plate everytime I pressed one. Which was very irritating and time consuming when doing 100 plate orders.
> 
> ...


I have photo shop how do I use it for license plates?


----------

